# breath smell?



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So I've noticed when Hank is up close to my face(like right up to my nose) and opens her mouth when getting chin scritches a smell

It Isn't a foul or strong odor by any means. Maybe more of a ever so slight fishy or musty smell
It could have always been there I don't know

She does have some salmon/fish with my mom once a week or so..could that cause that smell even days later?

She gets bathed so I know it isn't her feathers
Also she's going through a heavy molt. Could the extra preening cause this?

Everything else is normal-eating, droppings etc


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I do not profess to be a health expert but i do know that when Ollie had a yeast infection her breath smelt fishy/foul! Maybe just wait a couple of days and see whether it's an ongoing smell. ACV in Ollie's water once a week or so kept the smell nonexistent, though it's obviously not a cure  good luck!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!
When Ollie had it was it extremely noticeable?

I'm definitely going to see if it goes away...I only notice it when she's up against my face(practically in my nostril) getting scritches and opens her mouth

I hope I'm not the only person who smells their bird


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie's was very strong and bad smelling! She didn't have to be in my face to smell it 
And i think everyone smells their bird 
Just keep an eye on it i'd say. Might be nothing!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I hope I'm not the only person who smells their bird


I feel sad for anyone who has a cockatiel and DOESN'T sniff that amazing dusty smell :rofl: Best-smelling bird out there! 

Except, you know, the whole breathing dust into your lungs thing. Minor details!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My birds have a little bit of a breath smell that basically smells like their seed/pellets, or sometimes veggies they've eaten. But if what you're smelling is fishy/musty and you can't attribute it to something she's eaten recently, I'd definitely get that checked out.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I'm no expert and I don't want to alarm you but when I took my last tiel to the Avian Vet, the first thing he noticed was bad breath. I had noticed it too. She had been vomiting

Please have your tiel checked out. It is not normal. Their breath should not smell at all


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I hope I'm not the only person who smells their bird


I'm agreeing with Mezza from a thread way back when I say, no you're not. They smell fluffy


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I smell Kiwi all the time lol. Her breath is usually milky smelling because of her food. One time when she flew over to take a bite of a cookie on the counter (quickly taken away) her breath had a foul smell to it a little while later. I think junk food will do it. Also one time she was really stressed out because a hawk would hang out near the window everyday. I never saw the hawk except for one time, but my little brother said the hawk would always come by a lot. I left the blinds closed for a while after that and just took her out on the screen porch for sun. The hawk didn't come back after that. Her droppings and breath smelled really bad during that time. Kiwi did have a respiratory infection a month or two later though, I think from all the stress. Maybe watch out for anything that's stressful or for bacterial/yeast infections?


----------



## capnsarah (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, if you said she's had fish that's probably it, I gave Cheeky some fish we had for tea and I noticed her mouth smelt like fish afterwards for a bit!


----------

